# Beast of the east CT 5/24-2/25



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone going to this event there will be a weight pull and bite work
http://www.chuckmackey.com/Beast_of_the_east.html


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I won't be there but I'm glad to hear from you. Post up some recent pics of Kimbo if you have time. That's one dog I can't see enough of...:cheers:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh man I wish I knew about that event!
I hope there are more events in CT.


----------

